# iPhone X ou Galaxy S8



## onclphil (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je me pose une question métaphysique depuis quelques temps : J'ai un iPhone 6 acheté à sa sortie en 2014. Après 3 ans de très bon et loyaux services, j'aimerai bien changer, malgré le fait qu'il soit encore pleinement opérationnel sous iOS 11.

J'aimerai acquérir un smartphone à écran bord à bord, qui pour moi est une vrai évolution design depuis plusieurs année, ou il ne s'est pas passé grand chose de ce coté la 

2 smartphones attirent mon attention : l'iPhone X et le Galaxy S8. Mais je ne sais vraiment pas lequel prendre.

Etant globalement très satisfait de iOS, mon choix se tournerait pour l'iPhone X. Mais le prix exorbitant, je regarde coté concurrence ce que l'on peut trouver d'intéressant. 
Le Galaxy S8 peut se trouver a 580 EUR neuf sur Amazon, avec une excellente finition et un bel écran. 

Au meme prix, je privilégierai l'iPhone X sous iOS, mais pour plus de 2x moins cher, il est possible d'avoir un smartphone ultra performant borderless. 

=> Que me conseillerez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2017)

Pas d'hésitation


----------



## onclphil (11 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas d'hésitation



Je suis sur forum produit Apple => Pas d'hésitation c'est ca ?


----------



## Alino06 (11 Novembre 2017)

Je viens d'un Galaxy S8+, j'ai passé 5 mois avec, c'est un très bon téléphone, mais il est à des années lumières de mon iPhone 8 Plus (j'exagère un peu certes) 
Bref, chacun ses usages et ses besoins, mais perso, si tu peux te le permettre, un iPhone X a quelques années d'avance sur le S8


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2017)

Si tu es satisfait d'iOS, reste sous iOS. Et je le dis d'autant plus aisément que j'utilise Android. Pour ce qui est du prix, c'est le sacrifice à concéder pour avoir un smartphone Apple avec ses spécificités, mais aussi ses limitations.


----------



## lostOzone (11 Novembre 2017)

J’ai le X eu le 7 et le 8+ et j’ai aussi encore le S8+. Honnêtement entre le déverrouillage du S8+ et du X y a pas photo. Sur iOS et avec FaceID c’est transparent. Avec le S8+ c’est soit le capteur d’empreinte mal placé soit le visage pas secure ou le scan d’iris ou il faut se placer pile en face et c’est penible. En plus de manière assez constante les apps iOS sont plus fluide que leurs équivalents Android. Je dis ça pour les apps en général. Pour les poids lourds en général y pas de différence énorme. Apres le S8+ est vraiment fluide globalement à part les apps médiocre. Donc le S8+ c’est une bonne affaire mais c’est pas iOS.
J’ajoute que les bords inclinés du S8 sont sympas visuellement mais à l’utilisation c’est pas terrible. Ça sert à rien et ça crée une déviation calorimétrique sur les côtés. Et c’est difficiles à protéger.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> Je suis sur forum produit Apple => Pas d'hésitation c'est ca ?



Non du tout

J’aime pas Android 
C’est tout


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2017)

C'est surprenant, quand on connaît la puissance d'iOS ou d'Android, de rester sur du "j'aime, j'aime pas". Pour moi, le choix entre les deux systèmes reste délicat, car leurs points forts respectifs, comme leurs défauts, laissent largement la place à l'hésitation.


----------



## onclphil (11 Novembre 2017)

Merci pour vos retours 



lostOzone a dit:


> J’ai le X eu le 7 et le 8+ et j’ai aussi encore le S8+. Honnêtement entre le déverrouillage du S8+ et du X y a pas photo. Sur iOS et avec FaceID c’est transparent. Avec le S8+ c’est soit le capteur d’empreinte mal placé soit le visage pas secure ou le scan d’iris ou il faut se placer pile en face et c’est penible. En plus de manière assez constante les apps iOS sont plus fluide que leurs équivalents Android. Je dis ça pour les apps en général. Pour les poids lourds en général y pas de différence énorme. Apres le S8+ est vraiment fluide globalement à part les apps médiocre. Donc le S8+ c’est une bonne affaire mais c’est pas iOS.
> J’ajoute que les bords inclinés du S8 sont sympas visuellement mais à l’utilisation c’est pas terrible. Ça sert à rien et ça crée une déviation calorimétrique sur les côtés. Et c’est difficiles à protéger.



C'est ce qu'on reproche au S8/S8+ dans les tests effectivement... Et sur le reste de l'expérience utilisateur ? Android avec surcoupe Samsung ?

--

Sinon, d'autres avis ?


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2017)

J'ai eu presque tous les IPhones en 10 ans (pas le 4S)
J'ai eu pas mal d'Android (S3T, Azus, S4, S5) et actuellement un IP7 et un Galaxy A3 2017
Je n'ai aucun conflit d'intérêt. Je pense que le post de lostOzonz résume très bien la problématique ;-)


----------



## onclphil (11 Novembre 2017)

Franz59 a dit:


> J'ai eu presque tous les IPhones en 10 ans (pas le 4S)
> J'ai eu pas mal d'Android (S3T, Azus, S4, S5) et actuellement un IP7 et un Galaxy A3 2017
> Je n'ai aucun conflit d'intérêt. Je pense que le post de lostOzonz résume très bien la problématique ;-)


 
Et donc ? Ton retour ?


----------



## Franz59 (11 Novembre 2017)

Je reste avec mon IPhone 7 (pour IOS) 
Je lorgne pour un Galaxy S7 dès que le prix aura encore un peu baissé. Je n'aime pas les grands écrans donc le S8 est pour moi, hors course. Le Galaxy A3 (2017) est loin d'être ridicule (sutout à moins de 300 €) 
J'ai manipulé (un peu) l'IPhone X: 
L'ensemble est un peu grand (pour moi), l'encoche du haut ne me gêne pas, la gestuelle non plus, mais l'absence du mode portrait SI !!!
Le gain en rapidité vis à vis de mon IP 7 n'est pas renversant et ne justifie de toutes façons pas la dépense...


----------



## onclphil (11 Novembre 2017)

Franz59 a dit:


> Je reste avec mon IPhone 7 (pour IOS)
> Je lorgne pour un Galaxy S7 dès que le prix aura encore un peu baissé. Je n'aime pas les grands écrans donc le S8 est pour moi, hors course. Le Galaxy A3 (2017) est loin d'être ridicule (sutout à moins de 300 €)
> J'ai manipulé (un peu) l'IPhone X:
> L'ensemble est un peu grand (pour moi), l'encoche du haut ne me gêne pas, la gestuelle non plus, mais l'absence du mode portrait SI !!!
> Le gain en rapidité vis à vis de mon IP 7 n'est pas renversant et ne justifie de toutes façons pas la dépense...



OK et tu preferes iOS ou Android ? Et pour quel raison prendrais tu un S7 ?


----------



## touba (11 Novembre 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> OK et tu preferes iOS ou Android ? Et pour quel raison prendrais tu un S7 ?



Je crois que la vraie question est là... iOS ou Android ?
Les Samsung et les iPhone, à mon avis et à quelques détails près se valent matériellement.
J'avais un iPhone 6 que j'ai laissé de côté pour un S7, niveau photo et écran c'était vraiment superbe, mais je me suis très vite lassé d'Android qui n'a pas ce côté intuitif, simple mais efficace, épuré d'iOS et donc après quelques semaines j'ai repris mon "vieux" iPhone 6 et finalement acheté un iPhone 7...
Ce qu'il te faudrait c'est un téléphone Android quelques semaines en test, je suis presque sûr que tu n'hésiterais plus après : iPhone !!


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surprenant, quand on connaît la puissance d'iOS ou d'Android, de rester sur du "j'aime, j'aime pas". Pour moi, le choix entre les deux systèmes reste délicat, car leurs points forts respectifs, comme leurs défauts, laissent largement la place à l'hésitation.


Tu sous-estimes la force de l'habitude. Lorsqu'on a utilisé un OS pendant des années, un switch peut être facile, ou très compliqué, selon la personne, ses capacités, et le temps qu'elle aura à consacrer à la migration. C'est le ressenti personnel qui dictera le choix final, et cela, en dépit des analyses plus ou moins objectives qu'on pourra se faire. Soit on s'adapte au nouvel OS, soit on revient à celui qu'on connait et qu'on accepte avec ses défauts ou limitations.


----------



## Michael003 (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surprenant, quand on connaît la puissance d'iOS ou d'Android, de rester sur du "j'aime, j'aime pas". Pour moi, le choix entre les deux systèmes reste délicat, car leurs points forts respectifs, comme leurs défauts, laissent largement la place à l'hésitation.



Je suis d’accord. J’ai toujours eu des iPhone depuis le 3GS, et franchement le design des S8 et S8+ est vraiment très réussi, j’aurai presque été chaud de tenter le coup si le X avait été décevant, et les prix surtout, le smartphone a moins de 1 an et on le retrouve déjà avec un rabais de 300€ par rapport au prix de départ, et franchement si on recherche pas la pointe de la pointe(y’a 3 mois c’était encore le S8 Plus la pointe) il sera encore excellent l’année prochaine


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse hésiter entre iOS et Android...

_Il y a des critères factuels et objectifs:_
_ Quel est ton ordinateur? Si c'est un Mac, en fonction de l'usage ça peut être plus pertinent d'opter pour iOS pour certaines synergies (iCloud, Continuité, suite iWork, Messages...)
_ Utilises-tu un iPad? Ça me semble nettement plus agréable d'utiliser le même OS et les mêmes apps sur tablette et smartphone (bien que les gestures différentes entre iPhone X et les autres modèles avec bouton Home peuvent être perturbantes)
_ Ton entourage est-il majoritairement iOS ou Android? Lors de ma courte expérience Android, je me suis privé de communications via iMessages, de partages d'albums photo, d'appels vidéo FaceTime...
_ Et surtout: quelles sont les apps utilisées? *Je ne comprends pas la motivation à rester sous iOS quand on utilise massivement les services Google (Gmail, Drive, Documents, Maps, Photos...) plutôt que ceux d'Apple (iCloud, Music, Plans, Maison, iBooks...): c'est LA question principale
*
C'est cette démarche d'écosystème qui doit guider un choix d'OS. Pas un simple design, un simple prix, des technologies "inutiles" ou encore une puissance que peu de monde exploitera réellement pour aller sur Facebook ou jouer à Candycrush...


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est cette démarche d'écosystème qui doit guider un choix d'OS. Pas un simple design, un simple prix, des technologies "inutiles" ou encore une puissance que peu de monde exploitera réellement pour aller sur Facebook ou jouer à Candycrush...



Et pourquoi pas ? Pourquoi le plaisir seul ne pourrait pas guider le choix d'un smartphone ?
On a le droit de pas vouloir se faire chier avec un raisonnement de technocrate non ?


----------



## lostOzone (12 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas ? Pourquoi le plaisir seul ne pourrait pas guider le choix d'un smartphone ?
> On a le droit de pas vouloir se faire chier avec un raisonnement de technocrate non ?



C’est vrai mais je rejoins ibabar il faut bien penser à ses usages et son écosystème pour réussir sa migration. Si ton iPhone est un outils de communication et tes contacts sont tous sur iMessage. Attention la communication sera moins fluide. Et tu ne peux pas demander à tous tes contacts de changer de messagerie. Je parle même pas des groupes sur iMessage.


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

iMessage peut être un frein. Pour ma part, cela doit faire plusieurs années que WhatsApp et maintenant également Telegram ont pris le relai. iMessage fait partie de ces limitations logicielles qui m'ont toujours enquiquiné et qui sont monnaie courante avec Apple (Qui se rappelle des iBook et de leur affichage sur moniteur externe volontairement limité ?).



ibabar a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse hésiter entre iOS et Android...
> 
> ...
> 
> C'est cette démarche d'écosystème qui doit guider un choix d'OS. Pas un simple design, un simple prix, des technologies "inutiles" ou encore une puissance que peu de monde exploitera réellement pour aller sur Facebook ou jouer à Candycrush...



Si ce n'est que lorsque le prix du haut de gamme passe du simple au double, l'utilisateur peut se demander si réellement il ne serait pas temps de revoir ses usages, non ? Et si en plus, Apple prend plaisir à changer les habitudes des utilisateurs avec un nouveau terminal dépourvu du bouton Home (et donc d'une bonne partie de l'ADN d'iOS), il est peut-être temps pour certains de changer...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

Si je reste sur de l'iOs c'est aussi pour la parfaite synchronisation que j'ai avec mes Mac


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

iMessage est tellement transparent (il est dans l'appli SMS ; si ce n'est la couleur qui les différencie, je ne me pose pas la question de savoir si j'envoie un SMS ou un iMessage) qu'il a pris chez moi et mes proches une place démesurée. Et c'est aussi pour cette même raison qu'il est facile à remplacer.

Depuis que les SMS sont passés illimités en France, je ne vois plus ou quasi plus l'intérêt d'un Whatsapp (que j'utilisais abondamment à l'étranger), même si je ne doute pas qu'il y a des avantages à utiliser ce type d'application...

Mais j'ai préféré ne pas m'éparpiller et rester sur l'app SMS, surtout qu'elle est venue s'enrichir des iMessages par la suite.

Perso, qu'une raison qui me pousse à rester accroché à iOS comme une moule à son rocher : Continuité. Les SMS depuis le Mac : je ne peux tout simplement plus m'en passer...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

Très utile les sms sur le mac et l'iPhone , sans parler des synchronisations avec note ou le calendrier


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Mais j'ai préféré ne pas m'éparpiller et rester sur l'app SMS, surtout qu'elle est venue s'enrichir des iMessages par la suite.



L'avantage de WhatsApp c'est que ça fonctionne indépendamment de l'OS de ton correspondant. Avec iMessages c'est tout de même plus restreint.
Est-ce que les messages/photos/fichiers sont transmis cryptés sous iMessage ?


----------



## NestorK (12 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> L'avantage de WhatsApp c'est que ça fonctionne indépendamment de l'OS de ton correspondant. Avec iMessages c'est tout de même plus restreint.
> Est-ce que les messages/photos/fichiers sont transmis cryptés sous iMessage ?


C'est un bel atout en effet. 

Et tout est bien transmis cryptés sous iMessage.


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

Et c'est tout de même le plus important avec un terminal mobile 4G : être certain que l'on peut communiquer avec tout le monde "sans distorsion". Alors, avec WhatsApp disponible sur OS X...

Autour de moi, il y a des utilisateurs Android et iOS. iMessage devient alors source de confusion. Un utilisateur iOS ne voit même pas qu'il ne communique pas exactement ce qu'il souhaite et c'est gênant, par exemple, sous Android de recevoir un SMS avec un simple lien, alors qu'avec WhatsApp, l'image accompagne le lien.


----------



## Franz59 (12 Novembre 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> OK et tu preferes iOS ou Android ?


Tu préfère ton père ou ta mère ? Question d'habitude et d'ergonomie; c'est très personnel et subjectif
Il y a des choses que j'aime dans IOS et d'autres que je préfère chez Android 
On s'habitue assez vite aux passages de l'un à l'autre
Une chose qui m'horripile dans IOS, l'impossibilité de virer tous les mails d'un compte (pop) autrement que 1/1. 
La gestion ds widgets
La mauvaise volonté d'Apple vis à vis des applications tierces (Agendas, calendriers,...)


onclphil a dit:


> Et pour quel raison prendrais tu un S7 ?


1) Le prix !
2) La souplesse d'utilisation d'Android même si c'est parfois un peu le "foutoir". Avec un bon lanceur, c'est très bien
3) La qualité des derniers Samsung n'a pas grand chose à envier à Apple
4) L'extension possible par µSD qui n'impose pas systématiquement une capacité d'appareil hors de prix...
4) Les directions discutables prises par Apple dans les évolution d'IOS


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’aime pas Android
> C’est tout


pareil


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

Franz59 a dit:


> Tu préfère ton père ou ta mère ?



Faut pas exagérer.


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas ? Pourquoi le plaisir seul ne pourrait pas guider le choix d'un smartphone ?


Ça peut effectivement être une perversion psychiatrique de prendre du plaisir avec son smartphone, mais ça prouve l'expression "doudou numérique" est appropriée...

Derrière le terme "plaisir", on peut y voir:
_ L'envie de nouveauté, essentiellement en terme de design, et on voit bien que le 8 n'est pas un succès commercial sans doute en partie à cause de ça. De là à foncer sur le premier Android venu... j'adore le Mix Mix 2 mais de là à l'acheter... c'est un portable, pas de l'Art...
_ L'envie d'innovations, et clairement FaceID semble très intéressant, mais un peu faible pour donner à lui seul envie de changer (enfin sauf si le prix était celui de l'iPhone 8), reste la licorne et le caca... Il faut tout de même que ces innovations facilitent la vie: à choisir je préfère m'acheter un chargeur rapide qu'un socle Qi à induction
_ L'envie d'exhiber son statut social, son nouveau jouet. C'est un petit plaisir, effectivement moins coûteux que de changer de voiture, et c'est directement visible et presque en permanence... le besoin d'un signe extérieur de richesse en dit souvent long sur la vacuité d'un individu... après il reste l'insulte mais "technocrate" démontre plutôt des capacités d'analyse qu'il manquerait à certains... merci!



Tox a dit:


> iMessage peut être un frein. Pour ma part, cela doit faire plusieurs années que WhatsApp et maintenant également Telegram ont pris le relai


Le problème est mal posé: le principe d'une app de communication est d'être connecté aux autres. Donc cela part aussi de ce que les autres utilisent: je rêverais d'abandonner totalement WhatsApp (au profit de iMessage qui sucerait moins ma batterie) mais le fait est que pas mal de personnes de mon entourage l'utilisent... et c'est délicat d'imposer sa voie à un groupe (on est isolé: je rate encore parfois certains events ou certaines infos parce que j'ai quitté Facebook mais que plusieurs de mes amis y sont toujours et l'utilisent toujours comme medium).



touba a dit:


> L'avantage de WhatsApp c'est que ça fonctionne indépendamment de l'OS de ton correspondant. Avec iMessages c'est tout de même plus restreint.
> Est-ce que les messages/photos/fichiers sont transmis cryptés sous iMessage ?


WhatsApp est la propriété de Facebook... Certes les messages sont cryptés mais je reste très très sceptique...
Dans le genre qui chie sur ta vie privée, Facebook est tout de même champion... mon facteur de la Poste ne lit pas mon courrier avant de le mettre dans ma BAL... alors que Gmail si...
Autre exemple: comment se fait-il que sur Instagram j'ai des pubs pour des produits en lien direct avec mes centres d'intérêt (pas forcément avec les comptes suivis), avec ce que j'ai consulté précédemment sur internet...

_Mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet qui est de choisir entre un iPhone X et un Galaxy S8_


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> _ L'envie d'exhiber son statut social, son nouveau jouet. C'est un petit plaisir, effectivement moins coûteux que de changer de voiture, et c'est directement visible et presque en permanence... le besoin d'un signe extérieur de richesse en dit souvent long sur la vacuité d'un individu...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ce n'est quand mème pas un signe extérieur de richesse !!


----------



## lostOzone (12 Novembre 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> Merci pour vos retours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que ce S8+ est le premier Samsung que je trouve aussi fluide qu’un iPhone.  Le S7 avant n’était pas aussi bien de mémoire. Après je ne sais pas d’où ça viens. Nouvelle version d’Android? Nouvelle surcouche?
Jai l’habitude des deux OS. Et je trouve quand même les deux très proches.


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Derrière le terme "plaisir", on peut y voir: bla bla bla...


Effectivement et comme tu viens de le démontrer brillamment un technocrate ne sait pas définir le plaisir.



ibabar a dit:


> WhatsApp est la propriété de Facebook... Certes les messages sont cryptés mais je reste très très sceptique...


Concernant ton scepticisme vis-à-vis de FB je peux comprendre même si il n'est pas dit qu'Apple soit d'une probité à toute épreuve non plus...


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Effectivement et comme tu viens de le démontrer brillamment un technocrate ne sait pas définir le plaisir


On attend tes lumières...



touba a dit:


> Concernant ton scepticisme vis-à-vis de FB je peux comprendre même si il n'est pas dit qu'Apple soit d'une probité à toute épreuve non plus...


Tu connais le dicton: "_si c'est gratuit, c'est que vous êtes le produit_"
Je paye mes devices Apple, je paye mes services Apple (notamment iCloud). Je sais que rien n'est infaillible contre des hacks externes, mais j'ai la faiblesse de croire qu'Apple ne revend pas mes données à des tiers.


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> On attend tes lumières...


Ha merde... Je me suis fait eu.



ibabar a dit:


> Tu connais le dicton: "_si c'est gratuit, c'est que vous êtes le produit_"
> Je paye mes devices Apple, je paye mes services Apple (notamment iCloud). Je sais que rien n'est infaillible contre des hacks externes, mais j'ai la faiblesse de croire qu'Apple ne revend pas mes données à des tiers.


Que FB lise le "Mur" des tout ses utilisateurs pour mieux les cibler c'est évident, c'est leur métier. Que FB fasse croire que WhatsApp est crypté de bout en bout tout en lisant les données transmises j'en doute.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Derrière le terme "plaisir", on peut y voir: (...)


Il manque dans ta liste: la maîtrise, le plaisir d'utiliser un système qu'on considère comme taillé sur mesure (ou presque) pour ses besoins, cette affinité immédiate homme (ou femme) - machine. Quand j'utilise mon iPhone, je maîtrise ce que je fais, je sais où trouver ce que je veux et comment faire faire à l'iPhone ce que je veux. Question d'habitude? Sans doute. Pourrais-je en changer pour un autre type d'OS? Oui, s'il le fallait vraiment. Mais ce changement serait accompagné de beaucoup de frustration. C'est sans doute ce genre de frustration qui est exprimé à cause de l'iPhone X qui chamboule quelque peu nos petites habitudes.

J'ai clairement choisi l'iPhone parce que mon écosystème personnel est entièrement Apple. Avant l'iPhone, j'avais un Mac et un iPod. Maintenant, j'ai toujours un Mac (voire deux), un iPad, une Apple Watch.... la cohésion de l'écosystème pour moi est quelque chose de fondamental.

Pour d'autres personnes, ce sera peut-être leur entourage qui va influencer leur choix, je peux le comprendre. Mon conjoint est et a toujours été sur Windows, il a eu deux iPhones avant de basculer définitivement sur Android. Notre réseau est optimisé pour les deux environnements. Personnellement je trouve qu'un environnement mixte est source d'enrichissement technologique  .


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Le problème est mal posé: le principe d'une app de communication est d'être connecté aux autres. Donc cela part aussi de ce que les autres utilisent: je rêverais d'abandonner totalement WhatsApp (au profit de iMessage qui sucerait moins ma batterie) mais le fait est que pas mal de personnes de mon entourage l'utilisent... et c'est délicat d'imposer sa voie à un groupe (on est isolé: je rate encore parfois certains events ou certaines infos parce que j'ai quitté Facebook mais que plusieurs de mes amis y sont toujours et l'utilisent toujours comme medium).
> 
> _Mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet qui est de choisir entre un iPhone X et un Galaxy S8_



Et bien non, le problème n'est pas mal posé. iMessage est restrictif, il est pensé ainsi. Ce n'est pas le moyen que Monsieur tout le monde utilise pour communiquer, c'est un fait. Dès lors, il faut trouver une messagerie qui soit le plus universelle possible. Je me vois bien dans ma vie privée (ou professionnelle) dire à mes futurs contacts : je ne prends que iMessage, alors pour ceux qui n'ont pas un téléphone Apple, vous n'avez qu'à m'envoyer des SMS ou des e-mails... Et bien entendu de râler si le SMS est quasi illisible en raison des liens qui y sont joints 

Pour ce qui est du sujet, je continue d'avoir de la peine à conseiller un terminal mobile au prix de l'iPhone X. Peut-être est-ce un seuil psychologique ? En tout cas, ça me fait le même effet que les tarifs des gondoles à Venise en pleine saison... Je cherche un Vaporetto.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien non, le problème n'est pas mal posé. iMessage est restrictif, il est pensé ainsi. Ce n'est pas le moyen que Monsieur tout le monde utilise pour communiquer, c'est un fait. Dès lors, il faut trouver une messagerie qui soit le plus universelle possible. Je me vois bien dans ma vie privée (ou professionnelle) dire à mes futurs contacts : je ne prends que iMessage, alors pour ceux qui n'ont pas un téléphone Apple, vous n'avez qu'à m'envoyer des SMS ou des e-mails...


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur ce point. WhatsApp est universel - dans le vrai sens du terme. Et omniprésent. Non seulement entre contacts mais aussi dans certains pays pour accéder à des informations ou des services! Par exemple, en Amérique Latine, la réservation d'un rdv chez un médecin, coiffeur, resto... se fait très souvent au moyen de WhatsApp.



Tox a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du sujet, je continue d'avoir de la peine à conseiller un terminal mobile au prix de l'iPhone X. Peut-être est-ce un seuil psychologique ? En tout cas, ça me fait le même effet que les tarifs des gondoles à Venise en pleine saison... Je cherche un vaporetto.


J'espère que ton analogie ne se réfère qu'au prix et non pas à la performance . Sérieusement, là aussi je pense que c'est une question de choix - et donc de seuil psychologique.


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Il manque dans ta liste: la maîtrise, le plaisir d'utiliser un système qu'on considère comme taillé sur mesure (ou presque) pour ses besoins, cette affinité immédiate homme (ou femme) - machine. Quand j'utilise mon iPhone, je maîtrise ce que je fais, je sais où trouver ce que je veux et comment faire faire à l'iPhone ce que je veux. Question d'habitude? Sans doute. Pourrais-je en changer pour un autre type d'OS? Oui, s'il le fallait vraiment. Mais ce changement serait accompagné de beaucoup de frustration. C'est sans doute ce genre de frustration qui est exprimé à cause de l'iPhone X qui chamboule quelque peu nos petites habitudes.
> 
> J'ai clairement choisi l'iPhone parce que mon écosystème personnel est entièrement Apple. Avant l'iPhone, j'avais un Mac et un iPod. Maintenant, j'ai toujours un Mac (voire deux), un iPad, une Apple Watch.... la cohésion de l'écosystème pour moi est quelque chose de fondamental


Je partage mot pour mot ton analyse!
D'où mon étonnement que certains puissent encore hésiter entre iOS et Android!? Enfin pour reformuler: si on ne perçoit pas un intérêt personnel pour iOS, autant opter pour Android car les mobiles sont moins chers!
_L'anomalie pour moi serait d'avoir un PC, d'utiliser Gmail et tous les services Google, de compléter le tableau en utilisant des apps cross-platform plutôt qu'Apple (Spotify vs Music, Evernote vs Notes...), de ne pas utiliser iCloud (en dehors de l'authentification) ET de vouloir un iPhone... ça revient à avoir une coque vide, de payer cher du hardware sans profiter du software._

Ce que je ne capte pas, c'est qu'on puisse hésiter en commençant par évoquer le design, ou le switch (vers Android) à cause du prix. Je trouve le S8 ou le Note 8 bien plus joli que l'iPhone X mais je sais que c'est Android (et pire, avec la surcouche Samsung), donc éliminatoire d'office.



Tox a dit:


> Dès lors, il faut trouver une messagerie qui soit le plus universelle possible


Tu n'as pas compris mon propos... l'universalité ne sert à rien: il faut utiliser les outils qu'utilisent TON entourage!
Si tu décrètes (sur quelle base?) que WhatsApp est la messagerie la plus universelle mais que ton entourage communique massivement par Messenger, ça te fera une belle jambe... tu vas envoyer des messages à qui via WhatsApp!?
_C'est ce qui m'est arrivé quand j'ai fait un passage sur Android: j'avais un système plus "universel" (80% de la population) mais comme 95% de mon entourage est sous iOS, je me coupais du partage de photos, des iMessage... etc._

C'est ce que je disais de manière "inverse": j'adorerais n'avoir que iMessage mais la moitié de mon entourage utilise plus spontanément WhatsApp, donc je ne vais pas l'effacer et imposer mon choix car tout le monde ne suivra pas (et je parle d'usage, pas d'OS).
C'est le problème des systèmes de messagerie qui sont fermés: il n'existe pas (ou plus) d'app permettant d'intégrer toutes les messageries _(BlackBerry faisait ça dans une moindre mesure: pas une app unique mais unifiée, qui permettait d'avoir une liste de tous ses messages, quel que soit l'endroit d'où il provenait - il y avait aussi une app sur MacOS mais je n'ai plus le nom)._
Je ne fais pas de comparatif ni d'apologie de iMessage, bien que je trouve pratique qu'il se "mélange" avec les SMS (je ne vois pas où est le problème: si mon correspondant n'a pas d'iPhone, ça bascule vert via SMS), ainsi que certaines fonctions (notamment les animations: envoyer un "joyeux anniversaire" avec des ballons ou un feu d'artifice est plus fun).

Je pense d'ailleurs que si les animojis s'étendent dans leurs formes et leurs fonctions, et qu'Apple ne fasse pas la bêtise de les "ouvrir" à des apps tierces, ça peut suffire dans les 2 ans à relancer iMessage. Peut-être pas à détrôner WhatsApp au niveau global mais à rééquilibrer la donne, notamment auprès des plus jeunes (et sur des marchés occidentaux "riches", cela va sans dire).



Macounette a dit:


> WhatsApp est universel - dans le vrai sens du terme. Et omniprésent. Non seulement entre contacts mais aussi dans certains pays pour accéder à des informations ou des services!


Non! C'est le n°1 mondial et le plus diffusé, c'est un fait, mais c'est erroné de dire qu'il est universel...
Dans la plupart des pays asiatiques, c'est Line et rien d'autre. Et beaucoup de gens utilisent d'autres apps en première intention (je pense à Messenger et dans une moindre mesure à Viber).


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> J'espère que ton analogie ne se réfère qu'au prix et non pas à la performance . Sérieusement, là aussi je pense que c'est une question de choix - et donc de seuil psychologique.



As-tu déjà essayé de louer les services d'une gondole à Venise ? 

Plus sérieusement, je peux comprendre les utilisateurs que la dernière technologie enfièvre. J'en ai fait partie, ça m'intéresse peut-être un peu moins maintenant. Mais investir plus de 1'000.- €/FS dans un terminal MOBILE qui sera par définition assez mal traité (petits chocs, petites chutes, enfants qui mettent la main dessus, etc.), c'est assez difficile de le conseiller. Et ce n'est pas comme si le constructeur avait veillé à utiliser les matériaux les plus solides, non... Du coup, on se retrouve avec des sujets du genre "Quel produit pour effacer les rayures de mon iPhone X ?" ou "Quelle coque protégera au mieux mon précieux ?".

Plutôt que seuil psychologique, je parlerais d'usage raisonné/raisonnable d'un smartphone. Pour moi, il s'agit d'un objet que je vais utiliser et user et que je ne revendrai pas. Il s'agit d'un objet qui doit être amorti en deux ans, date à laquelle je le changerai, ne serait-ce que pour éviter la baisse des performances de la batterie. Et surtout, il s'agit d'un objet dont je me moque, que j'oublie plus d'une fois dans la journée sur la table de mon bureau (porte ouverte) ou au secrétariat de mon entreprise. Fort heureusement, je suis entouré d'honnêtes collègues  Et quand bien même je devais le perdre, et bien je n'aimerais pas y remettre trop d'argent, c'est ainsi. Cet appareil est à mon service et non le contraire.


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> _L'anomalie pour moi serait d'avoir un PC, d'utiliser Gmail et tous les services Google, de compléter le tableau en utilisant des apps cross-platform plutôt qu'Apple (Spotify vs Music, Evernote vs Notes...), de ne pas utiliser iCloud (en dehors de l'authentification) ET de vouloir un iPhone... ça revient à avoir une coque vide, de payer cher du hardware sans profiter du software._



Un point pour toi. Je me reconnais assez dans les usages que tu cites et je suis allergique aux nuages. Si nécessaire, j'utilise mon NAS.



ibabar a dit:


> Ce que je ne capte pas, c'est qu'on puisse hésiter en commençant par évoquer le design, ou le switch (vers Android) à cause du prix. Je trouve le S8 ou le Note 8 bien plus joli que l'iPhone X mais je sais que c'est Android (et pire, avec la surcouche Samsung), donc éliminatoire d'office.



Comme je l'ai écrit à Macounette, je trouve dommage de devoir mettre autant d'argent dans un terminal que je vais certainement abîmer, voire devoir remplacer bien avant les deux premières années.



ibabar a dit:


> Tu n'as pas compris mon propos... l'universalité ne sert à rien: il faut utiliser les outils qu'utilisent TON entourage!
> ...
> Je pense d'ailleurs que si les animojis s'étendent dans leurs formes et leurs fonctions, et qu'Apple ne fasse pas la bêtise de les "ouvrir" à des apps tierces, ça peut suffire dans les 2 ans à relancer iMessage. Peut-être pas à détrôner WhatsApp au niveau global mais à rééquilibrer la donne, notamment auprès des plus jeunes (et sur des marchés occidentaux "riches", cela va sans dire).



Le problème, c'est que mon terminal est également à usage professionnel et là, je ne me vois pas sélectionné mes futurs collaborateurs en fonction de leur messagerie. Comme toi, je m'adapte. Si un jour tout le monde utilise iMessage et bien je prendrai ce train-là. Mais laisse-moi douter que des icônes animées fassent la différence dans mon champ professionnel (dans le privé, je ne dis pas )...




ibabar a dit:


> Non! C'est le n°1 mondial et le plus diffusé, c'est un fait, mais c'est erroné de dire qu'il est universel...
> Dans la plupart des pays asiatiques, c'est Line et rien d'autre. Et beaucoup de gens utilisent d'autres apps en première intention (je pense à Messenger et dans une moindre mesure à Viber).



Moi, tant que Line est disponible sur les deux OS, ça me va !


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> laisse-moi douter que des icônes animées fassent la différence dans mon champ professionnel


Tu devrais essayer... un message bien saillant avec l'animoji caca pour indiquer à un collaborateur qu'il fait vraiment un travail de merde...


----------



## onclphil (12 Novembre 2017)

On s'éloigne du sujet 

Quelqu'un à un retour d'expérience de switch vers Galaxy S8 ?

Ma crainte est que : Je switch sur le S8, et au bout de 3 mois je souhaite revenir vers iOS. Du coup, achat Dun X....


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

onclphil a dit:


> Ma crainte est que : Je switch sur le S8, et au bout de 3 mois je souhaite revenir vers iOS


C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi à 2 reprises (avec un Sony Xperia Z Ultra gardé 1 seule semaine et un One Plus One gardé un peu plus de 3 mois).
Pas que ces appareils n'étaient pas bons ou ne me convenaient pas mais iOS me faisait vraiment défaut...

D'où mon insistance sur les apps et services utilisés : quelqu'un qui n'a pas de Mac et utilise déjà majoritairement du Google ou du cross-platform (Waze, Spotify, Skype...) aura bien plus de facilité à switcher 
À noter aussi qu'à présent la synchro se fait OTA, via le cloud, donc plus simplifiée (c'était vraiment galère de faire communiquer Android et MacOS du temps d'iTunes).


----------



## lostOzone (12 Novembre 2017)

Si vous voulez pouvoir migrer à tout moment utiliser des services disponibles sur iOS et Android. Les services Google sont partout, Microsoft aussi.


----------



## onclphil (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi à 2 reprises (avec un Sony Xperia Z Ultra gardé 1 seule semaine et un One Plus One gardé un peu plus de 3 mois).
> Pas que ces appareils n'étaient pas bons ou ne me convenaient pas mais iOS me faisait vraiment défaut...
> 
> D'où mon insistance sur les apps et services utilisés : quelqu'un qui n'a pas de Mac et utilise déjà majoritairement du Google ou du cross-platform (Waze, Spotify, Skype...) aura bien plus de facilité à switcher
> À noter aussi qu'à présent la synchro se fait OTA, via le cloud, donc plus simplifiée (c'était vraiment galère de faire communiquer Android et MacOS du temps d'iTunes).



Je l'ai fait en 2014 : J'ai changé mon iPhone 4 contre un Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. C'était pourtant un bon matériel a un prix interessant.

Android est personalisable, mais usine à gaz. Je trouvais l'OS peu harmonieux (flemme de personnaliser a part le fond d'écran), peu intuitif (mais rien d'insurmontable) et chercher pendant des semaines une application SMS correcte m'a soulé. 

Du coup, retour sur iPhone 6 après 3 mois.


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

Entre-temps, Android 7 et 8 sont arrivés. Il s'agit de deux bonnes révisions de cet OS. Je dis ça, car moi aussi j'ai utilisé durant deux ans un Xperia Z1 Compact et je trouve que le saut qualitatif logiciel est important entre cet appareil qui ne supporte que la révision 5.0 et les révision 7.0 et 8.0. Donc de côté-là, peu de souci à avoir.

Non, depuis le départ, nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que cela va dépendre de ta capacité à t'adapter ou non à la transition entre ces deux OS. Si je dois parler de mon expérience personnelle, j'arrive à m'adapter aux deux. Je suis juste extrêmement fermé à la gestion de l'iPhone via iTunes et j'ai appris à faire avec les aléas des sauvegardes Google (moins intuitives que iOS en cas de changement de terminal).


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

lostOzone a dit:


> Si vous voulez pouvoir migrer à tout moment utiliser des services disponibles sur iOS et Android. Les services Google sont partout, Microsoft aussi.


Et comme ça ta vie privée sera partout elle aussi...



Tox a dit:


> Je suis juste extrêmement fermé à la gestion de l'iPhone via iTunes


Ça fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus du tout iTunes: un iPhone/ iPad se sauvegarde/ synchronise/ met à jour parfaitement OTA via iCloud 
J'attends juste qu'Apple ponde de vraies apps Music et Podcasts sous MacOS (comme ils ont su le faire avec brio pour iBooks) et tue iTunes - personne ne pleurera - (comme ils ont eu le courage de le faire pour iPhoto).


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Et comme ça ta vie privée sera partout elle aussi...
> 
> 
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus du tout iTunes: un iPhone/ iPad se sauvegarde/ synchronise/ met à jour parfaitement OTA via iCloud
> J'attends juste qu'Apple ponde de vraies apps Music et Podcasts sous MacOS (comme ils ont su le faire avec brio pour iBooks) et tue iTunes - personne ne pleurera - (comme ils ont eu le courage de le faire pour iPhoto).



Pour ce qui est de la vie privée, je n'ai pour l'heure jamais eu d'ennui avec les services Google. On dirait même qu'avec le temps, les règles sont plus clairement posées. Mais je peux me tromper ou les légendes perdurer. Pour tout dire, je trouve que ma vie privée en prend plus souvent un coup avec les mouchards en tout genre que l'on trouve sur la plupart des sites.

iCloud et l'OTA avec l'obligation d'avoir un réseau wifi et suffisamment d'espace disponible sur le terminal. Mais je te l'accorde, je préfère encore faire ainsi sur les appareils de mes enfants. Pour moi, pas de nuage, hormis pour les applications du Playstore.


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la vie privée, je n'ai pour l'heure jamais eu d'ennui avec les services Google


Google (et d'autres), c'est comme si t'avais un type qui te suivait partout où tu vas (jusque dans tes chiottes!!!), qui écoutes tes conversations, lis ton courrier, scrute ta liste de courses... etc, et par extension te dictes quoi faire sous couvert de "suggestions".

_Beaucoup pensent que vie privée = risque de hack. Je pense que mes données sont en sécurité chez Google (le problème est qu'elles ne restent pas que chez eux...). Ce que je conteste c'est l'usage de ses données (par leur conservation).
Comme si ton banquier t'appelait pour te dire que comme tu as fais telle dépense (chez Starbucks par exemple), il te conseille tel produit (une cafetière Nespresso) et qu'il a d'ailleurs filé mes données au mec qui vend ce produit (le commercial Darty va te faire une proposition et ça n'est pas un problème parce que ton compte est créditeur d'assez d'argent pour acquérir ladite cafetière)... U-bu-esque!!

Désolé pour la parenthèse et le HS (mais ce topic tout entier est HS: il y a une section idoine pour Android...)_


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

HS oui et non... Il s'agit de discuter d'un choix entre deux terminaux. Maintenant, je me rends compte que nous avons plutôt fait dans les images d'épinal. Pourtant les deux terminaux concurrents ont bien progressé. Alors si dans le jeu des questions et réponse, j'ai pris trop de place, je suis désolé et m'en excuse 

Pour répondre à onclphil, après les échanges lus ici, je tenterai le coup du S8 pour autant que je le trouve à bon prix. Et si dans un an je souhaite le revendre, la décote ne sera pas excessive puisqu'elle a déjà eu lieu. Premier prix pour un S8 neuf en Suisse : 500.- €.

L'iPhone X est cher et ce n'est pas une version S. Autant attendre l'année prochaine et profiter de cette année pour découvrir l'autre OS pour terminaux mobiles.


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2017)

C'est ringard un smartphone ! Vous ne connaissez pas le yaourtphone... https://www.espace-sciences.org/juniors/experiences/allo-tu-m-entends ... ? C'est tendance, pas de problème de pixels, aucun problème de batterie. Pas de précommande, on ne perd pas son temps a surveiller quand DHL et UPS vont livrer, bref que du bonheur


----------



## onclphil (12 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> HS oui et non... Il s'agit de discuter d'un choix entre deux terminaux. Maintenant, je me rends compte que nous avons plutôt fait dans les images d'épinal. Pourtant les deux terminaux concurrents ont bien progressé. Alors si dans le jeu des questions et réponse, j'ai pris trop de place, je suis désolé et m'en excuse
> 
> Pour répondre à onclphil, après les échanges lus ici, je tenterai le coup du S8 pour autant que je le trouve à bon prix. Et si dans un an je souhaite le revendre, la décote ne sera pas excessive puisqu'elle a déjà eu lieu. Premier prix pour un S8 neuf en Suisse : 500.- €.
> 
> L'iPhone X est cher et ce n'est pas une version S. Autant attendre l'année prochaine et profiter de cette année pour découvrir l'autre OS pour terminaux mobiles.



Tu me conseilles donc de passer au Galaxy S8.


----------



## Tox (12 Novembre 2017)

Si un peu de dépaysement ne te fait pas peur, je dis que c'est une expérience intéressante. Mais il faudra prêter attention aux points soulevés par les différents intervenants sur ce fil.


----------



## Macounette (13 Novembre 2017)

Punaise, j'ai raté tout le reste de la discussion d'hier.  Pas reçu de notifications de la part de MacG. 
Je trouve le sujet passionnant car il démontre nos différentes approches par rapport à la technologie et surtout notre ressenti vis-à-vis de nos petits appareils.



Tox a dit:


> As-tu déjà essayé de louer les services d'une gondole à Venise ?


Oui, c'est joli mais c'est lent.  j'ai fait ça dans ma jeunesse. Maintenant je préfère le vaporetto mais pas aux heures de pointe (ou encore les petits bateaux à moteur Riva comme sur le Lac Majeur) 



Tox a dit:


> Plutôt que seuil psychologique, je parlerais d'usage raisonné/raisonnable d'un smartphone. Pour moi, il s'agit d'un objet que je vais utiliser et user et que je ne revendrai pas. Il s'agit d'un objet qui doit être amorti en deux ans, date à laquelle je le changerai, ne serait-ce que pour éviter la baisse des performances de la batterie.
> (...) Cet appareil est à mon service et non le contraire.
> (...) je trouve dommage de devoir mettre autant d'argent dans un terminal que je vais certainement abîmer, voire devoir remplacer bien avant les deux premières années.


Eh bien ! À mon avis on ne peut pas avoir la technologie à son service ET en prendre soin de ses appareils.

Personnellement je prends très soin de mes affaires en général. Ma voiture, mon iPhone, ..... etc.
J'ai aussi tendance à remplacer mes iPhone tous les deux ans, et ils vont habituellement directement à ma soeur, qui a moins les moyens d'y mettre le prix d'un neuf. Donc le "recyclage" se fait en famille. Mes iPhone sont tous encore opérationnels, les uns servant de station de wifi mobile, les autres en tant que 2ème appareil... etc. etc.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est prêt à y mettre le prix ET à prendre soin de ses affaires que pour autant on ne met pas la technologie à son service.


----------



## jmaubert (13 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est ringard un smartphone ! Vous ne connaissez pas le yaourtphone... https://www.espace-sciences.org/juniors/experiences/allo-tu-m-entends ... ? C'est tendance, pas de problème de pixels, aucun problème de batterie. Pas de précommande, on ne perd pas son temps a surveiller quand DHL et UPS vont livrer, bref que du bonheur


J'avais les mêmes dans ma (lointaine ) jeunesse


----------



## onclphil (13 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Si un peu de dépaysement ne te fait pas peur, je dis que c'est une expérience intéressante. Mais il faudra prêter attention aux points soulevés par les différents intervenants sur ce fil.



Oui... ca se résume a Android...


----------



## 1000k (15 Novembre 2017)

Très interessant ce post.

J'aimerai parler de l'écosystème du foyer. Je trouve qu'en 2017, l'écosystème se ressert de plus en plus autour du smartphone.
Perso, je n'utilise quasiment plus mon ordinateur fixe, surtout depuis que j'ai une imprimante multi-fonction wifi.
En tablette, j'ai une Samsung (android), je m'en sers vraiment que depuis que je teste iOS sur un 4s trop petit et trop lent.
En box TV, j'avais une miami (android TV), une grosse daube, je suis passé sur une sensation.

Par contre, en applis/services cloud, j'utilise Google.
Mais je trouve que tous les services Google sont maintenant bien utilisables sur les iPhones.

Les smartphones Samsung sont, pour moi, de très bons appareils.
Comme les smartphones iPhone.

La différence entre les deux OS pour moi se trouvent surtout sur l'écran de base.
Sur android on peut mettre des widgets et notamment pour mon usage, son agenda. C'est le gros point fort.
Et aussi l'explorateur de fichier et la possibilité de brancher directement des clefs USB pour transferer des données.

Les nouveaux gestes sur l'iPhone X sont, à mon avis, très bien pensés.

La différence entre le S8 et l'iPhone X est finalement le prix !!!!! C'est bien là le problème.

Beaucoup de personnes autour de moi sont passés sur Android à cause du prix. Même ceux qui en avaient les moyens financiers.
Reste les quelques mordus d'Apple.

Switcher d'un OS à un autre est possible, mais peut être un peu dur les premiers temps.

Reste qu'en usage PRO, je regrette encore les blackberry avec serveur dédié en entreprise. Le top en terme de productivité !


----------



## ibabar (15 Novembre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> Je trouve qu'en 2017, l'écosystème se ressert de plus en plus autour du smartphone


Entièrement d'accord. Dans les années 2000 c'était le Mac et Jobs avait fait du hub numérique son cheval de bataille. Avec la grosse différence qu'aujourd'hui les appareils communiquent OTA: c'est presque davantage le cloud qui est le centre de l'écosystème.

Pour parler d'écosystème, celui d'Apple est parfaitement bien intégré et je ne verrais pas utiliser un Android avec en parallèle mon Mac, mon iPad, mon iCloud, mon Apple TV, ma Watch _(paix à son âme, je m'interroge sur le fait d'en racheter une...)_, et si je devais changer de voiture Carplay serait un critère.
De la même façon quelqu'un qui a un Chromecast, un Chromebook, un Google Home et une tablette Android n'ira sans doute pas vers un iPhone, fût-il X, non?

Je pense surtout que la plupart des usagers n'ont au final pas grand-chose comme matériel, ou plutôt rien de cohérent, rien qui ne communique, se contentant de leur box opérateur (qui rend leur TV vaguement connectée), de leur smartphone, d'un PC lambda, et pensent que Gmail suffira à tout unifier...



1000k a dit:


> Mais je trouve que tous les services Google sont maintenant bien utilisables sur les iPhones


Oui, mais tout autant sur Android. Dès lors, pourquoi dépenser plus?
C'est cette démarche intellectuelle (personne ne m'a encore répondu là-dessus) qui m'intrigue: pourquoi diantre rester sur iPhone quand on utilise rien comme service et app Apple _(Spotify ou Play Music plutôt que Apple Musique, Gmail plutôt que iCloud, Drive ou OneDrive plutôt que iCloud, Office ou Documents plutôt que iWork, Maps ou Waze plutôt que Plans, Kindle plutôt qu'iBooks...etc)_???



1000k a dit:


> La différence entre les deux OS pour moi se trouvent surtout sur l'écran de base.
> Sur android on peut mettre des widgets et notamment pour mon usage, son agenda. C'est le gros point fort.
> Et aussi l'explorateur de fichier et la possibilité de brancher directement des clefs USB pour transferer des données


_ Les widgets sont aussi possibles sur iOS (certes ce n'est pas sur l'écran de base, ce n'est pas aussi customisable que sur Android, mais ça existe!).




_ L'explorateur de fichier existe aussi depuis iOS avec l'app Fichiers (et même le drap & drop sur iPad).
_ Le branchement de clef USB aussi est possible (là aussi je veux être honnête: il faut une clef double lightning/ USB, c'est moins souple mais face à une clef USB-A je ne suis pas plus avancé pour la brancher sur un port USB-C...). Mais soyons sérieux: une clef USB en 2017... avec AirDrop et iCloud, je n'en vois pas spécifiquement le besoin.



1000k a dit:


> La différence entre le S8 et l'iPhone X est finalement le prix !!!!! C'est bien là le problème


Oui le prix... ET...
_ la reconnaissance faciale FaceID (vs une reconnaissance d'iris très aléatoire et un capteur d'empreinte digitale super mal placé à l'arrière et à côté du module photo)
_ le processeur A11 Bionic qui est nettement plus puissant que le Samsung Exynos 8895
_ le double capteur photo dont l'intérêt réside dans le mode Portrait _(le mode étendu est encore en bêta, comme ce mode l'était l'an passé sur l'iPhone 7 Plus, quand la finalisation fut faite sous 10.2, ça a très bien marché)_, même si ça n'enlève en rien la qualité du module photo du S8
_ plus anecdotique: un mode vidéo 4k à 60fps

Tout le monde pousse des cris d'orfraie quant au prix de l'iPhone X. Hormis l'aspect nouveauté et "prestige social", il faudrait aussi surtout se poser la question de ses propres besoins.
Pour beaucoup d'usagers, même en novembre 2017, un iPhone 6s ou 7 (4.7") est largement suffisant. Que ces mêmes usagers veuillent un flagship n'est pas un problème mais il faut accepter d'en payer le prix.
Un peu comme si on rêve d'une méga TV 60" OLED UHD pour au final regarder les chaînes de la TNT et quelques divx téléchargés. Je ne dis pas que c'est mal, mais faut pas se plaindre en parallèle que ce genre d'écran coûte au bas mot 3000€.


----------



## 1000k (15 Novembre 2017)

Qui, utilisant les services Google uniquement, pourrait vouloir passer sur iPhone ?

Moi... 

Mon côté "geek" comme on dit me fait pencher du côté de l'iPhone X. Pour faceID, le design et iOS.
Mais le côté raisonnable et étique me font pencher du côté d'android.

Les widgets, comme tu dis, ne sont pas sur l'écran de base...
L'explorateur de fichiers ?  euh, non !
Clefs USB, je m'en sers pour récupérer de la musique et des films facilement et rapidement chez des amis.


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui, mais tout autant sur Android. Dès lors, pourquoi dépenser plus?
> C'est cette démarche intellectuelle (personne ne m'a encore répondu là-dessus) qui m'intrigue: pourquoi diantre rester sur iPhone quand on utilise rien comme service et app Apple _(Spotify ou Play Music plutôt que Apple Musique, Gmail plutôt que iCloud, Drive ou OneDrive plutôt que iCloud, Office ou Documents plutôt que iWork, Maps ou Waze plutôt que Plans, Kindle plutôt qu'iBooks...etc)_???


Peut-être que la question est mal posée ?
Tu te demandes pourquoi certains restent sur iOS sans utiliser les apps natives. Je ne pense que ce cas soit le plus répandu, si on est et a été sur iPhone il y a de fortes chances que l'on utilise pas les apps tierces mais les apps natives.

La question est de savoir pourquoi continuer à utiliser les apps tierces quand on passe sous iOS ? Tout simplement par habitude ou par peur de ne pas savoir migrer facilement vers un nouvel environnement. D'autant plus que les apps tierces et notamment la suite Google fonctionne parfaitement sous iOS.

Néanmoins, lorsque tu as posé cette question dans une discussion précédente et où nous avons échangé cela m'a poussé à la réflexion et résultat j'utilise maintenant iCloud au lieu de Google Drive, Mail ou lieu de Gmail (je vais doucement abandonner mon adresse Gmail pour mon adresse iCloud), Plan au lieu de Maps, Numbers à la place de Google Sheets et j'essaie de m'habituer à Safari en lieu et place de Firefox...
Le fait d'avoir acheté un MBP à joué mais ton message a été le déclic.
Et d'ailleurs je suis plutôt satisfait de cette migration finalement assez simple, faut juste un peu de temps vu les volumes de fichiers à basculer sur les clouds.


----------



## ibabar (15 Novembre 2017)

http://www.frandroid.com/android/ap...ent-waze-et-spotify-sintegrent-mutuellement-2


1000k a dit:


> Mon côté "geek" comme on dit me fait pencher du côté de l'iPhone X. Pour faceID, le design et iOS.
> Mais le côté raisonnable et étique me font pencher du côté d'android


C'est rigolo, moi c'est tout l'inverse! 
FaceID mis à part qui est clairement une grosse claque donnée dans le monde du smartphone, mon côté geek me pousserait à aller vers un OS personnalisable, à aller vers des devices Android vraiment superbes _(clairement l'écran des S8 est vraiment borderless, débordant sur les tranches: peut-être pas ergonomique mais diablement sexy - ou encore le Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 et son méga écran, son châssis céramique)_ et surtout multiples _(cette notion de choix manque avec iOS car il n'y a qu'une seule marque, donc soit le design de l'iPhone 5, soit le design de l'iPhone 6, soit le nouveau design à 1159€)_... alors que mon côté raisonnable me fait rester sur iOS _(je connais le système, et surtout il est parfaitement intégré car tout mon écosystème est Apple)._



touba a dit:


> Tu te demandes pourquoi certains restent sur iOS sans utiliser les apps natives. Je ne pense que ce cas soit le plus répandu, si on est et a été sur iPhone il y a de fortes chances que l'on utilise pas les apps tierces mais les apps natives


Je ne sais pas trop qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf... Mais tu as raison, il y a plein de cas de figure.



touba a dit:


> D'autant plus que les apps tierces et notamment la suite Google fonctionne parfaitement sous iOS


Du peu que j'en ai vu, je pense que les apps et services de Google sont très largement supérieurs à ceux d'Apple, et même sur iOS.
LE gros gros, très gros problème est la violation de notre vie privée!

Je n'ai rien à cacher, mais sur le plan éthique, c'est parfaitement insupportable!
Accepterait-on de vivre avec des murs en verre, au vu et au su de tout le monde?
Accepterait-on que le facteur lise notre courrier pour choisir les pubs qu'il glisse dans notre BàL?
Accepterait-on que la mairie ou les commerçants de notre ville nous proposent des activités ou des produits parce qu'ils auraient connaissance de nos déplacements quotidiens?
Que l'Etat nous filme, nous flique, sous couvert de sécurité, je l'accepte et je l'appelle de mes voeux. Mais qu'une multinationale (qui plus est hors de notre juridiction européenne) fasse la même chose pour ME transformer en produit: niet!

C'est dommage qu'avec leur puissance, Apple ne mette pas plus un coup de collier sur ses apps et services.
Pourquoi les transports en communs ne sont toujours pas implémentés _(Google le fait presque au niveau mondial!)_?
Pourquoi ne pas faire interagir les apps entre elles comme Plans et Music _(Waze et Spotify le font, et ce serait génial en voiture de ne pas switcher sans cesse d'une app à l'autre)_?
Pourquoi ne pas enfin tuer iTunes _(ou le laisser comme simple app de synchronisation filaire)_ et créer de vraies apps MacOS pour Music et Podcasts (comme ils l'ont fait pour iBooks)?
Je reste optimiste, ils ont su faire du très très grand quand ils veulent, comme Siri (à ses débuts, aujourd'hui rattrapé et dépassé) ou Pay.



touba a dit:


> Néanmoins, lorsque tu as posé cette question dans une discussion précédente et où nous avons échangé cela m'a poussé à la réflexion


Ça me touche, et je t'en remercie


----------



## 1000k (15 Novembre 2017)

Google est une énorme machine qui a les capacités de développer de tels services.

Ce  n'est pas le cas d'Apple car ce n'est pas la base de son business.

Le problème c'est que Google doit bien vivre et faire du pognon... Et ce sont donc nos données persos qui en patissent.


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2017)

Tout comme toi, 1000k, j'apprécie la souplesse d'Android lorsqu'il s'agit d'y brancher des périphériques ou d'échanger des fichiers. A l'époque, cette souplesse a pesé assez lourd dans le choix du premier Galaxy Note.

Pour ibabar, la démarche intellectuelle consistant à varier les plaisir entre Android et iOS est dans mon cas simplement dictée par ce dont j'ai besoin. J'utilise OS X pour sa relative stabilité et un hardware, dans le cas des Laptop, tout simplement au-dessus du lot (batterie, trackpad, etc). iOS ne trouve pas grâce à mes yeux en raison de son approche applications / fichiers qui ne me convient pas. J'aime le Finder, c'est ainsi.

Par contre, les mises à jour rapides de iOS sont un point fort que je connais avec Android grâce à mon Nexus 5x et que je souhaite conserver dans le futur. Sachant que les Pixel ne sont toujours pas distribués de manière officielle en Suisse, je risque bien de m'offrir un iPhone l'année prochaine. Et si je le fais, je vais regretter la disposition du capteur d'empreintes à l'arrière du smartphone, disposition que j'apprécie et que je trouve plus ergonomique que le bouton Home. Mais comme ce dernier va disparaître...


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> ...Et si je le fais, je vais regretter la disposition du capteur d'empreintes à l'arrière du smartphone, disposition que j'apprécie et que je trouve plus ergonomique que le bouton Home...


Le capteur biométrique à l'arrière du smartphone c'est tout sauf ergonomique. Peut-être que tu t'y es fait mais c'est une tannée ce truc ! Je m'y suis jamais habitué sur le S7


----------



## lostOzone (15 Novembre 2017)

C’est normal sur le Samsung il est tellement mal placé. Je ne l’ai presque jamais utilisé sur le S8+
Le scan d’iris quand il marche est plus pratique.


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Le capteur biométrique à l'arrière du smartphone c'est tout sauf ergonomique. Peut-être que tu t'y es fait mais c'est une tannée ce truc ! Je m'y suis jamais habitué sur le S7


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas un bon emplacement. Cela va dépendre de chacun. Dans le cas du Nexus 5x, l'index vient naturellement se poser au dos du smartphone. Tu peux donc déverrouiller à une main sans même y penser.


----------



## touba (15 Novembre 2017)

Tu as raison, je dirais la même chose pour le bouton Home. Le pouce vient facilement s'y poser.


----------



## 1000k (15 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Tout comme toi, 1000k, j'apprécie la souplesse d'Android lorsqu'il s'agit d'y brancher des périphériques ou d'échanger des fichiers. A l'époque, cette souplesse a pesé assez lourd dans le choix du premier Galaxy Note.



Perso, ces deux dernières années, je les ai passées avec un Note 4 qui est un smartphone quasi parfait à mes yeux !
Mais avec des défauts quand même. 

Depuis je n'avais pas vraiment eu de coup de coeur pour le changer. (A part pour les iPhone plus, qui étaient dans la balance face au Note 4).

Mais la sortie de l'iPhone X me fait de l'effet. Un nouveau coup de coeur...


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

Tox a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas un bon emplacement. Cela va dépendre de chacun


C'est vrai. On peut citer aussi la tranche du smartphone comme sur certains Sony Xperia.
Je reste tout de même sceptique car l'arrière oblige à prendre le smartphone en main donc adieu le déverrouillage posé sur une table ou accroché au tableau de bord de la voiture.
Gageons que FaceID va résoudre ce problème en le supprimant!


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'avec leur puissance, Apple ne mette pas plus un coup de collier sur ses apps et services.


Les deux (vie privée et optimisation des services) vont de pair. Apple est moins intrusif et collecte nettement moins de données que ses concurrents. D'ailleurs cela s'en ressent au niveau de l'efficacité par exemple de Siri. Pour avoir des services hyper-ultra-perfectionnés il faut connaître les habitudes des utilisateurs sur le bout des doigts et cela ne se fait pas sans collecter une masse de données #bigdata ...


----------



## 1000k (17 Novembre 2017)

Il faut en avoir effectivement les moyens techniques aussi.

Même si Apple est la première capitalisation boursière aujourd'hui, dans le monde d'internet elle est minuscule face au géant Google !!!!


----------



## ibabar (17 Novembre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> Il faut en avoir effectivement les moyens techniques aussi


Les moyens techniques ça s'acquiert, or Apple a le pognon pour ça. Ils l'ont d'ailleurs prouvé par le rachat malin de pleins de petites entreprises innovantes _(moins malin quand il s'agit de grosses boîtes comme Beats, mais c'est un autre débat...)_ pour intégrer cela dans leurs systèmes.

Comme l'a dit @Macounette c'est paradoxalement leur manque d'intrusion dans nos vies privées qui l'empêche d'avancer aussi vite que Google sur certains aspects.
J'ajouterais que le problème d'Apple est que c'est une société devenue mono-produit _(plus précisément elle l'a toujours été mais c'est leur core-business qui a changé)_, leur choix stratégique est donc plutôt de chercher des relais de croissance_ (Watch et surtout le projet Titan pour la voiture) _car l'iPhone restera une vache à lait pour de nombreuses années_ (même en roue libre)_ mais n'est pas éternel: on pensait que les ordinateurs l'étaient_ (or ça chute et le centre de l'écosystème est maintenant le smartphone)_, on pensait que l'iPod l'était_ (on écoutera toujours de la musique, mais on a vu que l'iPod n'était qu'une étape, comme l'a été la K7, le walkman, iTunes Music Store...)._


----------



## Alino06 (17 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Les deux (vie privée et optimisation des services) vont de pair. Apple est moins intrusif et collecte nettement moins de données que ses concurrents. D'ailleurs cela s'en ressent au niveau de l'efficacité par exemple de Siri. Pour avoir des services hyper-ultra-perfectionnés il faut connaître les habitudes des utilisateurs sur le bout des doigts et cela ne se fait pas sans collecter une masse de données #bigdata ...



Pour avoir pu utiliser les 2 cette année (Google Assistant et Siri), l'assistant d'Apple est loin d'être largué vis à vis de son homologue de chez Google ... Bien au contraire.


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Pour avoir pu utiliser les 2 cette année (Google Assistant et Siri), l'assistant d'Apple est loin d'être largué vis à vis de son homologue de chez Google ... Bien au contraire.


Bon à savoir. J'avais lu récemment un article dans WIRED qui prétendait justement le contraire...


----------



## ibabar (17 Novembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Bon à savoir. J'avais lu récemment un article dans WIRED qui prétendait justement le contraire...


J'avais cru comprendre la même chose. Ô temps pour moi!
En tout cas en l'état je trouve Siri presque inexploitable: je dois souvent m'y reprendre, il faut rester très basique, et ça me file même des complexes... je suis à 2 doigts d'aller chez un orthophoniste en me disant que je n'articule peut-être pas assez!


----------



## 1000k (17 Novembre 2017)

Par ma part, siri pourrait être 2 fois plus nul que Google, ça ne changerait rien. Je n'utilise ni l'un ni l'autre.
Je préfère la discretion de l'écrit.

Pour Google c'est sur qu'ils sont partout. Pour une utilisation pro, c'est inconcevable ! 
Mais pour une utilisation perso ?
Quand on voit ce que les gens mettent sur les réseaux sociaux de leur propre chef, on se dit que Google est soft...


----------



## lecowboy (18 Novembre 2017)

A la place du S8,,,on peut essayer le one 5 plus


----------

